# Expecting Litter



## Agoutigoo

Hopefully will have some Litters by December.


----------



## WoodWitch

Hoorah for litters!


----------



## Amtma Mousery

Very high quality Fawns.


----------



## Agoutigoo

No successful litters from this pairing. Doe had a small litter of 2 with another Buck, only 1 being Argente.


----------



## Amtma Mousery

Unfortunate.


----------



## Agoutigoo

Lake Mousery said:


> Unfortunate.


It is. Will try this pair again in the future. But still pleased with the 1 doe i did get.


----------

